# Brauche Hilfe bei myspace.com



## Caddy- (22. Mai 2006)

ich bin da seid kurzem und möchte ebn auch ne space anlegen aber ich weiß nich wie das mit dem hintergrund geht... kann mir da jemand helfen


----------



## mAu (22. Mai 2006)

Wie kommst du darauf das in "Homepage Reviews" zu posten? Und bitte achte auf deine Groß- und Kleinschreibung und vermeide bitte Rechtschreibfehler. Danke!


----------



## Peter Klein (22. Mai 2006)

Was bitte meinst du mit dem Hintergrund. Musst schon ein bisschen präziser werden.

@Mods:
Und bitte mal einer verschieben.

Peter


----------



## emonem (23. Mai 2006)

Hi,

es gibt diverse Online myspace profile editoren wie zB diesen hier http://www.myspacehelp.net Von dort aus kopierst du deinen Quellcode ins Myspace Profile, ich 
glaub unter den Punkt "edit".


----------



## Maik (23. Mai 2006)

Ich schieb den Thread mal ins HTML-Board, denn hier im Homepage Reviews Forum hat er wirklich nichts verloren.

@ Caddy: bitte formuliere dein Anliegen etwas präziser und achte in deinen Beiträgen auf die Groß-/Kleinschreibung, nachzulesen in der Netiquette Nr.15.


----------

